# Unresponsive kindle keyboard. Thank you now fixed!



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I was looking around on computer and noticed in MYK amazon page that one of my titles had an update available .  So I started the process updating the title.  Then later in the evening I turned wifi on in my kindle meaning to sync it.   A side note I did sync it earlier to download title it worked great as usual.  This time though it froze mid stream in logging into computer. I could not do anything.  So I completely shut off kindle by holding slider switch off for a bit.  

Now my kindle will not turn on............   I plugged it in overnight and tried again this morning no luck it will not turn on..

What can I do this weekend? Sadly sitting in alaska

Sylvia


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Try a restart... Hold the power switch to the right for at least 40 seconds. Ignore anything that happens in that time, ignore the power light flashing or anything happening on the screen, just keep holding the switch... when your thumb hurts that's usually long enough. 

Release the switch and wait. In another 30 seconds or so it should start up again. If not, give the power switch another flick as you normally would to power it on.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

So maybe I did not hold long enough or somthing  but thank you Morph!
I am back up and going


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Great, glad to hear it.

It's easy to assume that once the light or screen start flashing, that you've held the switch long enough, but you haven't, hence my comments!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Exactly I pulled off with flashing but were good now thank you


----------

